# Tie Dye and Heat Pressing



## pinktshirt (Oct 11, 2007)

Some of my products are tie dyed first, with a transfer pressed over them once dyed. I have been noticing that the shirts that are first tie dyed scorch when pressed. Using the same settings for temp, time and pressure, the solid colored shirts show absolutely no evidence of scorching. I wash the tie dyed shirts before pressing them. I am guessing there is some chemical in the dye or pre-soak causing this to occur. Does anyone know anything about this? How can I prevent it? Also, is there a way to remove the scorch marks?


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

There are several chemicals used in the tie-dye process.
I guess it would depend on where you get your shirts.
We do them inhouse with professioanal type dye's and "fixers"

We Have noticed some discoleration while after pressing but it's temparary.

Good rule to follow. Pre-press your garment first untill all the steam quits rising from your press. I lay the head element just on top of the tee without locking it into place for about 10 seconds or so or untill the steam quits. i will then lift the heat element and sometimes lay it back down again for a few seconds just to be sure.

i will then press the transfer.
Thier is usually some discoleration after pressing and it seems to depend on the color of dyes and the garment itself as to the extent of discoleration.

The pressing itself removes ALL moisture from the garment and this seems to be the cause of the "scortching" allowing the garment to rest a while will usually bring the garment back to the original self - without the scortching mark.

Washing afterwards also helps to infuse moisture back into the shirt.

Something else to look at is the make of shirt. are they 100% cotton? Most tye tie-dye tees are but I have seen some makers use 50/50. also the quality of the tee makes a difference.

We use either hanes heavyweight or beefy tees with little to no problems with scorching.
Watch your temp and time carefully. get a thermometer and adjust your press. ours is about 50 degrees off.

Hope this helps. Feel free to pm me. We've been doing our own tie-dye for ourselves and others for about a year now with excellent results, maybe we can help.


----------

